# 19 weeks and no movement - worried



## girl19722

Hi

I am getting worried that I can't feel the babies moving, I was told one had the placenta at the front so that might mean I'd feel movement later but I'm not sure I'm feeling any movement really and you'd think with two in there i'd really feel it and know it was babies. I already have one DS.

Sometimes an odd feeling for a minute but then it's gone. I had a scan 3 weeks ago and they were both fine, I have a doppler and am pretty sure I found both hb's.

When did other twin mums start feeling them move and know it was babies. Should i worry or not?

Thanks ladies

x

19 weeks with fraternal twins woop woop


----------



## Emma M

I am expecting fraternal twins too. I have just wrote on another post that I didn't feel my twins move until 22/23 weeks. When I went for my 20 week scan they were both moving so much, and even the sonographer laughed that I couldn't feel a thing. 

I was in a complete panic as I had read other twins mums had felt movements from 16 weeks. Anyway I was told not to worry and we are all different. 

I was also told it would feel like butterflies or bubbles popping, but when I did finally feel something it felt like my tummy rumbling or a strong pulse senstation. I dismissed this for a few days thinking I had indigestion, until it suddenly dawned on me it was my babies.

Since then I have worried that I only feel twin 2. We too bought a doppler for reasurance. I have raised this at my subsequent scans, midwife appointments and every time I am told everything is fine. So don't worry if you do start to feel one more than the other, or can't even tell which is which. I've been told by the hospital that this is normal too x x x


----------



## RainbowGift

What she said!!!!

Everything is fine.

Your (very tough) job right now is to have *faith* and *believe*. Distract yourself from anxieties, ask tons of questions at appointments, and know that everything is going to be ok.

Twin moms have a lot to worry about. That's why only the most rock-starish women are blessed with twins. :winkwink:


----------



## auntcarrie

My first time around, I was SO SICK of people asking me, "Have you felt the babies kick yet?" And I hadn't - not until at least 21 weeks or so. It really bothered me. 

And when I did feel them, I felt one a few days before the other, and it was like a very light tapping in one spot. And thru the entire pregnancy, I felt one way more than the other.

Hope this helps!


----------



## girl19722

Thank you so much, I feel much better knowing I'm not the only one who hasn't felt anything at 19 weeks..lol. 

Thank you 

xx


----------



## KELLYBD

Hi Hun

My twins are the same, one has a placenta at the back (the girl) the other (the boy) is at the front. I've felt her, but rarely feel him, just a little bubbling and a very light kick maybe once or twice a day. 

I didn't start feeling anything properly till 19 1/2 weeks and like you I was getting worried, I still use my doppler daily to listen to the heartbeats, but I still have worries, like today I've felt a couple of pains and I've been struggling to hear my little girl the last two days, I can hear her faintly so I'm assuming she's hiding. I'll be glad when we can feel big kicks so we can all chill out :) xx

x


----------



## ems1

I first felt proper movement and kicks at about 22weeks when i was pregnant with my boys. My 'twin one' was always chilled, he never changed position from 20 weeks and he still is chilled. My 'twin 2' was soooo active and was breech, transverse etc etc. He is like that now and never still, always wriggling. 
I bought myself a doppler to use when i was worried and it did reassure me. X


----------



## cheryl6

i felt little feeling from 15wk but only felt them proper at 22wk mainly due to them lying facing backwards xx


----------



## girl19722

Thank you all, I feel much better and am sure they will soon be kicking like mad.

x


----------



## desertkids4

I am 18 1/2 wks and always want to lie down in hopes to feel something! I feel teeny tiny flutters here and there!!


----------



## knitbit

I've felt little flutters, but I think it has everything to do with how they are positioned. They have divided me exactly at the midline. From scan to scan, they are almost exactly side by side, so much so that the ultrasonographer told me to tell the next tech that baby A is on the right and has the placenta in back and baby b is on the left with the placenta in front. She wasnt even sure which one would end up in my pelvis. I feel flutters only low and to the sides.


----------

